# Sorry...tire size again.



## Anderslober (Mar 15, 2018)

235/60-15's for the front was to big. Very slight fender rubbing.
What sizes do you guys run?
I have disc brakes.
Would 215/60-15 fit? They are slightly smaller and a bit thinner.


----------



## Mine'sa66 (Oct 30, 2019)

What's the YMM? Surprised to hear 2356015 doesn't clear. Along with the YMM, what's the wheel? 15x7? 4.25" backspace?
I run 2356015 on 15x7 with 4.25" backspace and they clear easily. I have 2756015 on the rear, same wheels, no issues. This is on a '66
If you only need a little room, I'd go 2256015. 2156015 is going to be really small.


----------



## Anderslober (Mar 15, 2018)

Rims are 15x7. I actually dont know the back spacing. And it says nothing on the rim. Looks like 4.00 inch back spacing.


----------



## Anderslober (Mar 15, 2018)

I dont think you can compare a 66 to a 68……..


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Sounds like your springs might be dead. That;'s the size I uses and I drive very hard


----------



## Anderslober (Mar 15, 2018)

Springs/shocks everything is new…


----------



## Mine'sa66 (Oct 30, 2019)

Anderslober said:


> I dont think you can compare a 66 to a 68……..


That's why I asked, but....2356015 should clear on a 68 as well. It looks like your Rallye 2's have roughly 4-4.25" BS.
But, if they don't clear, they don't clear.
2 ways to go....change the car (springs, alignment, wheels) or drop the size. As I mentioned, 2156015 is going to look really small.


----------



## Anderslober (Mar 15, 2018)

Oh..sorry..I forgot to state in initial post it was for a 1968 Goat.
Here is the difference between 235 and 215…..not much really, but I think 215 will work for me. Just a bit smaller.


----------



## Mine'sa66 (Oct 30, 2019)

Anderslober said:


> Oh..sorry..I forgot to state in initial post it was for a 1968 Goat.
> Here is the difference between 235 and 215…..not much really, but I think 215 will work for me. Just a bit smaller.
> View attachment 153898


Is there a reason you're not considering 2256015? I've 40 years doing this, those 215's are going to look pretty small. One inch is substantial.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Anderslober said:


> 235/60-15's for the front was to big. Very slight fender rubbing.
> What sizes do you guys run?
> I have disc brakes.
> Would 215/60-15 fit? They are slightly smaller and a bit thinner.


It is simply not possible for anyone to tell you what will fit on YOUR CAR, even if they have the exact same year and model, because of the possibility of prior collision damage and also due to variances that happened on the assembly line when the car was built. The only way to know for sure, is to measure YOUR CAR.

Using a tool, perhaps something like one of these: Wheel and Tire measuring tool.

Bear


----------



## Anderslober (Mar 15, 2018)

I dont think 225’s are ‘small’ enough…….
I have some cheapo-beapo 215’s that I will put on the rims and see what happens….


----------



## Mine'sa66 (Oct 30, 2019)

Anderslober said:


> I dont think 225’s are ‘small’ enough…….
> I have some cheapo-beapo 215’s that I will put on the rims and see what happens….


A test fit is always the way to go if you have the ability!


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Original factory radial was a 205R x 14. This was prior to the aspect ratio designation. It's modern day equivalent would be 205/78. With a 60 series tire that comes out to 225/60. 1968 was the only year radials were offered in all Pontiac models until 1973. One of Delorean's mandates before he left in 69.


----------



## coyote595 (Dec 4, 2019)

Mine is a 69, and I am running 225/60R15 on the front with a 15X7 wheel with 4.25" of backspacing. 68s and 69s have the same sheet metal pretty much, so what works on mine should work on yours. I have no rubbing whatsoever. The rears are 275/50R15 mounted on 15X8s and the fronts and rears have about the same diameter.


----------



## lust4speed (Jul 5, 2019)

My friend's '68 GTO with 235/60R15's on the front. His car is bone stock on suspension but maybe yours sits lower?


----------



## Anderslober (Mar 15, 2018)

Ok guys…I had to change to 215/60-15. Looks fine to me….and it clears…..it looks quite ‘sporting’!


----------



## Anderslober (Mar 15, 2018)

I will take some better pictures when I get the Goat outside👍🤠🍻


----------



## curtis.smith68 (May 9, 2018)

Anderslober said:


> 235/60-15's for the front was to big. Very slight fender rubbing.
> What sizes do you guys run?
> I have disc brakes.
> Would 215/60-15 fit? They are slightly smaller and a bit thinner.


I’m running 235/60-15 in the front with 15x8” wheels and 4” back spacing. I have 2” drop spindles and a 1” suspension drop and absolutely no rubbing stop to stop, full suspension travel. I wouldn’t go any bigger. Rear’s are 295/50-15 with 15x10” wheels with 5.5” BS and no rubbing or fender rolling needed. I’m only about a half inch away from the frame. I also have Wilwood disk brakes in the front and drum in the rear but will be going to disks in the rear soon.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Anderslober said:


> I dont think 225’s are ‘small’ enough…….
> I have some cheapo-beapo 215’s that I will put on the rims and see what happens….


Did you use the frame/alignment holes when you dropped the body back onto the frame? Maybe the body is just a little too forward on the frame?


----------



## Anderslober (Mar 15, 2018)

It was rubbing on the front part of fender…..
Body was aligned.


----------



## M91196 (Oct 11, 2020)

245 fronts and 285 rear


----------

